# G9249 (12x37) Lathe Restoration



## Papa Charlie (Aug 23, 2020)

I have mentioned more than once that I currently don't have a shop. My tools are in storage as is my Grizzly lathe. But with reading all the posts here and my retirement not too far into the future, I have begun to clean up my lathe, adjusting as I go and will complete my in storage work with the installation of my DRO. 
So I thought I would share my slow progress as I have to drive about 18 miles to get to the storage and have a lot of other items on my plate. But when done, this will be one less thing I have to do when we get our retirement home and shop.

So here is the what I am starting with. She isn't in bad condition but a little rusty and in serious need of maintenance. 

She isn't too bad from a distance.



A shot looking at the carriage and tool post. I have installed my AXA Piston Quick Change Tool Post.



And finally a shot down the ways. The ways don't look bad but the carriage and chuck need some care. I found no dings, dents or other damage to the ways.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Aug 23, 2020)

I began my work by removing all the surface rust on the carriage and slides. I disassembled everything down to the carriage, removing the slides. Mostly to make it easier to clean up and to see what parts I may need if any. As it turns out, I need a couple of screws for the cross slide gib, the ones have been bent by someone not backing the rear screw off before trying to tighten the front one. Will order same for the compound as well. Gibs looked in good condition.

Used 3M Scotch Bright pads and WD40 to clean up all the surfaces. By the time I was done and put the cross slides back together, my hands were hurting pretty good. Only in the last year I have started to feel what I think is the start of Arthritis in my right hand fingers. Not too bad yet but after scrubbing on these parts, I can feel it. Nothing that 800mg Motrin and a shot of Stoly won't cure.

Here is an image of the carriage. I think it came out pretty good.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Aug 23, 2020)

I have grown over time to dislike 3 Jaw Scroll Chucks and the more I looked at the one on the lathe against my much better looking carriage, I just couldn't stand it any longer. So off with the 3 jaw and on with my 4 jaw. I had a little clean up to do on the chuck but it was good to get it installed and looks so much better.

I know that there is still plenty of clean up that I have to do. I am doing a little bit at a time. So far I have spent about 6 hours over two days on it. I have a list of parts that I want to replace. Once I get all the parts in, I plan to disassemble the carriage again, install the new parts and will have my test indicator to ensure that everything is right and tight when I put it back together. This will include checking the run out on the chuck and ensure it is true.

As you can see by the pictures, it looks better but there is still some cleaning to do. I have no air or power in the storage unit, so can't use my 90 degree die grinder with the 3M pads to make it easier to clean so everything is by hand.

I am going to the local industrial supply house tomorrow to get the gear oil and the way oil so I can change, flush and replace the oil in the gear boxes.

Here is the 4 Jaw installed.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Aug 23, 2020)

The three jaw will clean up nice too jus plug away at it like you are with the rest it'll git done.....................


----------



## Papa Charlie (Aug 23, 2020)

Norseman C.B. said:


> The three jaw will clean up nice too jus plug away at it like you are with the rest it'll git done.....................



Your right about that. There are times when a 3 Jaw Scroll Chuck come in handy. Still, in the past I have used a 4 Jaw Independent Chuck probably 80% of the time. I found that the more I used it, the faster I got with it and the more comfort I had.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Aug 23, 2020)

When I did my apprentice ship I was onlly allowed to use a three jaw for a production run.
Practice does make you fast indeed  !!


----------



## Papa Charlie (Aug 23, 2020)

I still have a lot of work to do before I could say this lathe is ready for service. But I am enjoying the work. Just wish I had power to work on her. 
I need to pick up some kerosene to do some cleaning on her. I have seen people on Youtube flush out their gear boxes with Kerosene to get all the old debris and sediment out during an oil change. But I am concerned about some of it being left behind in pockets that I cannot get out which could end up diluting the new oil. 
Don't have the room in the storage unit to tear it down and also don't have a parts cleaning tank that I can use there. They have been pretty good about allowing me to do what I am as no work is to be done there. So I have to be careful not to push the work too far.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Aug 23, 2020)

Norseman C.B. said:


> When I did my apprentice ship I was onlly allowed to use a three jaw for a production run.
> Practice does make you fast indeed  !!



Just saw your location, Klamaty Flats, I went to OIT there for four years way back between 1974-1978. Crazy place. Beautiful country around there.


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 23, 2020)

I wouldn't worry too much about kerosene diluting the oil, If you're concerned just plan on doing another oil change soon after.

John


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Aug 24, 2020)

PC ;  I was in high school at Fortuna Calif. in those years, took me a while to appreciate the high desert after
growing up in the Redwoods.......


----------



## Papa Charlie (Aug 24, 2020)

Norseman C.B. said:


> PC ;  I was in high school at Fortuna Calif. in those years, took me a while to appreciate the high desert after
> growing up in the Redwoods.......



Beautiful country, but neither the wife or I can handle the extreme hot and cold of the area. Sad too because there are some reasonably priced properties in the area and not too far to drive to visit her relatives in the Bay Area (Martinez).

I grew up in Tillamook and we may end up buying a piece of land there to build our retirement home on. Still have some childhood friends that live in the area, so it would be nice to know people there.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Sep 5, 2020)

So yesterday, I got some of the oil that the manual recommends for my lathe. $36 per gallon from Graingers. I also purchased a couple of oil cans from HF. I ended up having to fill the can up twice by the time I filled all the ball oil points and the three cases to the full. Oddly enough the main gear box took the most. I would fill it to the center of the oil glass then look over and it was gone. Not pouring out anywhere. As I continued to add I would rotate the chuck by hand and could watch the level drop. Finally stabilizing.
This is the oil I purchased.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Sep 5, 2020)

Today, I completed the installation of my DRO. Started this yesterday with the Y Axis (Cross Slide) and completed it today with the X Axis (Carriage). It took me almost 4 hours to install the Y Axis and today it took me 7 hours to install the X Axis and the monitor. Had to make a couple of trips to ACE hardware for items. But was able to use the provided brackets so no fabrication was necessary. Although I may make some changes down the road to the carriage attachment. Sadly, I was unable to test it as the small light fixture in my storage unit would not allow me to connect a screw in outlet and power it up. So will have to pack my UPS unit from my reloading equipment to storage and test it out. Although I have powered it up here in the boat and everything was working then. But not the same.
Here is an image of the Y Axis (Cross Slide). Not a lot of room and I current cannot use the Cross Slide lock so will have to fab up some spacers to extend it out to allow the new lock that I purchased to be installed and used. I need about 1 inch. That will leave me plenty of room to access the oil fill port, ball oil and carriage lock.



Here is the installation of the X Axis scale. This actually went much smoother than I had anticipated after I got the splash shield off. That took a little time as the allen head bolts were hard to access. Only 1/4 turn at a time.


Here is an image of the bracket config that I used to connect the carriage to the scale slide. Luckily, I was able to use two of the brackets, one from each of the scales that I purchased to make this work. I couldn't use the other brackets in this config. I decided to leave the upper brackets L shape in tact as I may use it for the cooling system or a light or it may be removed down the road. But until I figure that out it is being used to help route the cables from the two scales.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Sep 5, 2020)

Here are a few more images of the installation.
This is the X Axis with the shield installed. I can't figure out how to install the shield on the Y Axis with the limited room I have. Will have to think about that more. Maybe when I add the spacers to allow for the Cross Slide lock I will free up some room.



Here is a couple of shots of the DRO Monitor installed. I put it to the rear to keep it out of the spray from the turning chuck as I intend to add a cooling system. Also, I have to access the panel over the gear box to change the belt to adjust speeds. So could not conveniently attache it to that end. I think this makes it very easy to access without putting you near the chuck, out of the way of spray and easy to access.


I will have to add a brace from the splash shield to stabilize the shield as it is not a very secure attachment at that end. I the cables from the scales will follow the carriage very well, but I want to add like a small weight to keep the cable from bunching up. Sort of like the water hose from a kitchen faucet spray unit under the sink. But not sure on that.
I made one mistake when I was setting this up. Before I had the cables from the scales secured, I moved the carriage back from the forward most position and didn't realize that the X Axis (Carriage) scale cable had hooked on the scale shield. It ended up opening the metal spiral jacket around the wires. I was able to bring it back together so it looks normal but if it was water proof before, it isn't any more. Kicked myself for this after being so careful.
Now the lines run up and are locked onto the L shape of the X Axis bracket this keeps the cables well clear of anything that could snag them.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Oct 2, 2022)

Papa Charlie said:


> Here are a few more images of the installation.
> This is the X Axis with the shield installed. I can't figure out how to install the shield on the Y Axis with the limited room I have. Will have to think about that more. Maybe when I add the spacers to allow for the Cross Slide lock I will free up some room.
> View attachment 335984
> 
> ...


Nice... I have the same lathe except it's branded busybee. Mine has a 2 HP 3ph motor and VFD.. decided to install a DRO now. It's nice to see how the scales are attached to your lathe before I do the same


----------



## wachuko (Oct 3, 2022)

Papa Charlie said:


> Here are a few more images of the installation.
> This is the X Axis with the shield installed. I can't figure out how to install the shield on the Y Axis with the limited room I have. Will have to think about that more. Maybe when I add the spacers to allow for the Cross Slide lock I will free up some room.
> View attachment 335984
> 
> ...


Lathe is looking sooooo much better.  And that DRO install came out great.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Oct 3, 2022)

Thanks for the kind words. 
I have built a new control panel with rpm, along with an Emergency, Start/Stop and Jog button that mounts on the same arm as the DRO display. This will eliminate the start button on the old panel but will duplicate the power light and Emergency. The Start/Stop will be replaced with a rotary switch to control a cutting fluid pump in the future. 
I have the new panel mounted but haven't wired it in yet. Since I mounted it to the back splash I want to add a support bar at the end near the tail stock that will run from the back splash to the base to make it more rigid. 
Very happy so far with how this is turning out. 
Here is a picture of the setup before it was mounted. Don't have a pic of it on the lathe, will get one next time I am out there.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Oct 3, 2022)

I forgot to mention that @Ken226 3D printed the handles for me. I think they really complete the look.


----------



## Dabbler (Oct 4, 2022)

@Papa Charlie  -- Does your spindle have an 8TPI spindle nose with 2.250 or 2.440 diameter?


----------



## Papa Charlie (Oct 4, 2022)

Dabbler said:


> @Papa Charlie  -- Does your spindle have an 8TPI spindle nose with 2.250 or 2.440 diameter?


@Dabbler  Yes, it is the 2.25"-8TPI Spindle with 1.57" Bore and MT#5 Taper


----------



## Papa Charlie (Oct 4, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> Nice... I have the same lathe except it's branded busybee. Mine has a 2 HP 3ph motor and VFD.. decided to install a DRO now. It's nice to see how the scales are attached to your lathe before I do the same


@TorontoBuilder   Mine is a 2HP, but sadly single phase. Would have love to have the 3 ph and installed a VFD. I may down the road, but for now this works. Of course, I am always on the look out for deals to enhance my lathe.


----------



## wachuko (Oct 4, 2022)

So when do you expect to move it all to your workshop?  Is that months or years away?


----------



## Papa Charlie (Oct 4, 2022)

wachuko said:


> So when do you expect to move it all to your workshop?  Is that months or years away?


@wachuko  I am hoping it will be less than a year. We are looking for that retirement location now. Haven't even decided on a state yet. Have a trip planned over to Idaho this month to check out an area.


----------



## wachuko (Oct 4, 2022)

Papa Charlie said:


> @wachuko  I am hoping it will be less than a year. We are looking for that retirement location now. Haven't even decided on a state yet. Have a trip planned over to Idaho this month to check out an area.


Oh wow, so a major move!  I thought it was just moving around in the same state... 

Cool!  Best of luck!...   I have friends in Boise, Idaho that I visited last year. Great place.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Oct 4, 2022)

wachuko said:


> Oh wow, so a major move!  I thought it was just moving around in the same state...
> 
> Cool!  Best of luck!...   I have friends in Boise, Idaho that I visited last year. Great place.


Thanks very much. I have a friend that I grew up with recently move from Oregon to Idaho. He is a pilot and purchased a home in a flying community. I am looking forward to dry land and having a shop again. We will have to see if I end up with a separate shop (my preference) or am relegated to the garage.

On top of all of this, looks like I may be going back to work too. Another aerospace company wants me to come to work for them. Best part is they want me bad enough that I will be working virtually so it won't inhibit our move. Not a done deal yet but looks good. If it goes forward, will be the first time I have worked as a Contractor instead of an Employee. There are pros and cons to each.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Oct 5, 2022)

Papa Charlie said:


> @TorontoBuilder   Mine is a 2HP, but sadly single phase. Would have love to have the 3 ph and installed a VFD. I may down the road, but for now this works. Of course, I am always on the look out for deals to enhance my lathe.



I highly recommend the 3 phase and VFD. If you ever have a problem with any of your electronics it's worth it to just gut the thing like a pig and replace virtually everything... except the transformer, the e-stop button and 28v safety circuit and one contactor, and in my case since I already had the muscle memory I kept the lathe's rod mounted directional switches. I just connected them to the VFD with new wiring.  I'll take a pick of how I did things if your interested.

I added a rpm meter, forward and reverse jog buttons and a potentiometer to a control box on top of the lathe, but I'll be redoing that when I get the DRO installed since I got a DRO with RPM input that accepts more magnets versus my single magnet meter. It makes a difference in accuracy of the readings when you do things are very low rpms... which for me is spring making and potentially threading. 
I hope you have fewer adventures and travels with your lathe in comparison to mine...


----------



## Ken226 (Oct 10, 2022)

That looks like it uses the same way wipers as the grizzly G0709 / G4016 /G9036 and the Birmingham and Enco versions.

If so and you have a 3d printer, my 3d printed versions can be downloaded and printed from printables.

They work on the tailstock too if you don't mind drilling and tapping new holes.








						Printables
					






					www.printables.com


----------



## markba633csi (Oct 16, 2022)

Papa Charlie: Did you add some leveling screws to the gap piece? I just noticed that and was wondering..
-Mark


----------



## Papa Charlie (Oct 16, 2022)

markba633csi said:


> Papa Charlie: Did you add some leveling screws to the gap piece? I just noticed that and was wondering..
> -Mark


Not sure exactly where you are referring to. But on the scales, I did not add any leveling screws. The scales have slots on both ends and the brackets that came with the scales also have slots to help in the adjustments. 

I  hope this answered your question. If not maybe include the picture in the thread you are referring to.
Patrick


----------



## markba633csi (Oct 16, 2022)

Your lathe is a gap-bed lathe and on the removable gap piece it looked like there were some extra bolts with nuts at the bottom where
it fastens to the bed, looked like a modification from stock
-M


----------



## Ken226 (Oct 17, 2022)

Papa Charlie said:


> I forgot to mention that @Ken226 3D printed the handles for me. I think they really complete the look.



Those do look quite good!


----------

